# Looking to reupholster my GLI Recaros



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

Thinking about going with tan leather but wondering how much it would cost and if anybody knows a place in PA that could do them for me. Would it be worth it? The lady friend even wants me to have them reupholstered so it gives me yet another excuse. The price has to be right however, I'm not looking to take a loan out for my seats. Is there anything I should know, etc etc. 

This is what I'm going for... 








Maybe even a bit darker than those.


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

Or I could go something along the lines of this which would probably be slightly less expensive than leather...


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

PMed some info for you


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

Anybody have any suggestions on what I actually want to do? I'm open for opinions and ideas.


----------



## APURPLEKING (May 23, 2007)

Depending on how comfortable you are with a sewing machine and what not you can just take the seats apart stitch by stitch, trace them and then cut out and re-sew.


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

APURPLEKING said:


> Depending on how comfortable you are with a sewing machine and what not you can just take the seats apart stitch by stitch, trace them and then cut out and re-sew.


:sly: I did have home ec back in middle school.


----------



## MK2Vr6KW (Sep 10, 2005)

travis_gli said:


> :sly: I did have home ec back in middle school.


Contact Ron, user name '_a2coupe2a_'

He is the Recaro man on these forums.


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

MK2Vr6KW said:


> Contact Ron, user name '_a2coupe2a_'
> 
> He is the Recaro man on these forums.


He's located in Washington state. There is no way I'm paying to have my seats shipped the entire way across the country when there are shops on the east coast that could do it. :screwy: Not saying anything against his business, just wish he was located on the east coast or even better PA. Thanks for the recommendation however.


----------



## MK2Vr6KW (Sep 10, 2005)

I agree, I wish he was on the east coast also.

Let me know how they turn out and who you went to.

Mine need to be re-wrapped as well. :beer:


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

MK2Vr6KW said:


> I agree, I wish he was on the east coast also.
> 
> Let me know how they turn out and who you went to.
> 
> Mine need to be re-wrapped as well. :beer:


Will do. I would love to have the leather like vinyl like in my first picture but my girlfriend despises the color. Maybe I'll just turn on my selective hearing on this one.


----------



## KDI_CUSTOMS (Mar 22, 2008)

Selective hearing can be a good thing. Its "your" car so Id say go with whatever you want. 

As for getting the seats done, there are a lot of competent upholsterers out there like myself. If they pride themselves in their work, it will turn out great.


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

I can ship seats to the east coast for under $150. I just shipped two front recaros and power bases to CT for $120.

If you figure in the $ you will save and the fact that you will only need to do it once it might be worth it in the long run. But like kdi said there are good shops everywhere just make sure they have done recaros before and be sure you are on the same page before you agree to anything.

You shouldn't have to settle for any bunching or wrinkles, make sure you let them know that ahead of time. There is no excuse for it really other then being lazy, if you do it right you should get a perfect fit. Long story short make sure you see their work, that they are familiar with recaros, and that you make it clear the level of work you are expecting.

Here is some of our recent recaro work..


----------



## JTItweak (Aug 15, 2009)

I have done a few recaros and I'm located in NJ. I'll PM you info.


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the advice everyone! :thumbup: I'm going to try and hold this off as long as possible because of the investment it's going to take. I'd like to get myself a second vehicle first before the GLI goes under the *build* stage.


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

travis_gli said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone! :thumbup: I'm going to try and hold this off as long as possible because of the investment it's going to take. I'd like to get myself a second vehicle first before the GLI goes under the *build* stage.


Another option you may have if you decide to use a shop out of state would be to have them pick up a set of seats locally to recover. That way you only have to pay shipping one way and you could sell your stock seats. You could also keep seats in your car and remain mobile as long as possible :thumbup:


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

_a2coupe2a_ said:


> Another option you may have if you decide to use a shop out of state would be to have them pick up a set of seats locally to recover. That way you only have to pay shipping one way and you could sell your stock seats. You could also keep seats in your car and remain mobile as long as possible :thumbup:


still waiting for a quote from u


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

_a2coupe2a_ said:


> Another option you may have if you decide to use a shop out of state would be to have them pick up a set of seats locally to recover. That way you only have to pay shipping one way and you could sell your stock seats. You could also keep seats in your car and remain mobile as long as possible :thumbup:


thats not a bad idea but then i'm paying for the seats on top of the reupholstry bill. That means I have to foot the money until I sell my stock seats. However it is a great idea.


----------



## jeanofl (Mar 13, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------

